# CLEANLINESS REPORT!



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Did anyone else get one of these cleanlieness reports when your vehicle was for sure very clean?

I don't get it, I spend 100 a month to keep my new car clean, but for some reason I oddly get hit with a cleanlieness feedback once every week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Did anyone else get one of these cleanlieness reports when your vehicle was for sure very clean?
> 
> I don't get it, I spend 100 a month to keep my new car clean, but for some reason I oddly get hit with a cleanlieness feedback once every week.


More Uber manipulation.
Did you not accept far away requests ? Cancel a few rides on idiots ?
Uber automatically slaps bogus feedback on.LIES.
If you work full time ,they slap these on. They don't seem to realize you are member of unlimited car wash and vaccum free 5 times a day.
Just makes Uber look stupid for pulling it.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Did anyone else get one of these cleanlieness reports when your vehicle was for sure very clean?
> 
> I don't get it, I spend 100 a month to keep my new car clean, but for some reason I oddly get hit with a cleanlieness feedback once every week.


I spend maybe $5/month cleaning my 2007 Prius, but without fail every day, I clean off the outside of allthe windows. Passengers spend the whole ride looking out those windows, so they need to be clean.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

I noticed something else as well, I seem to get them on a Tuesday or Wednesday & no other day of the week, been keeping track of them, ODD?????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I think so much of uber is totally bogus.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Did anyone else get one of these cleanlieness reports when your vehicle was for sure very clean?
> 
> I don't get it, I spend 100 a month to keep my new car clean, but for some reason I oddly get hit with a cleanlieness feedback once every week.


$100 a MONTH? I spend about $10. Are you Black? Otherwise why?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> I spend maybe $5/month cleaning my 2007 Prius, but without fail every day, I clean off the outside of allthe windows. Passengers spend the whole ride looking out those windows, so they need to be clean.


If the windows are clean and the interior is clean, (but not necessarily spotless), outside not obviously dirty, you're ok. If you think it's a bit dirty just apologize to every pax as they get in "Sorry the car us not as clean as I normally keep it, but my mom's been really ill and I just haven't had much time lately. I wouldn't even be driving, but if I don't the mortgage won't get paid. Do please excuse the mess."

They'll tell you it's fine and cleaner than some of the other ubers they've been in. And they'll feel bad if they report you then.

Of course, it can't be filthy for this to work.

I have a small vacuum thst plugs into lighter. If I get too much dirt on the floor or the seats it only takes 5 minutes between trips to get it up. Carry a newspaper or paoer towels and windex and tgat and you're good. I also carry stuff for vomit clean up, but even so it takes up very little space.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

$20.00 month unlimited car wash.
Container of window wipes.
Container of interior wipes.
Aerosol can of fabric/ carpet cleaner.
Fabreze. Ozium. Renuzit new car scent vent air freshener.
Brush out seats and remove and shake out floor mats between vaccuming.
Monday I did 34 rides. I even vaccum trunk. My car is clean.
Uber LIES.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

$8 for a wash every other week. Vacuum and febreze every other week. Wipe down consoles as needed. I'm not full time but I've never gotten a cleanliness complaint. Cloth seats can look stained way more easily than leather.


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm surprised Uber doesn't force you to pay $140 for an "Uber approved" cleaning center 80 miles from your location....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Theres a pack of 4 vent clips at dollar tree that is called midnight someting or anothet? For 25 each its a steal and last as long as the ones for a buck each at walmart. Pax always complement on the smell even had one buy a full pack from me for $5. Lol 

Other than that i typically do a $5 wash then detail it myself. I keep a small battery hand vac in the truck if the carpets need a quick cleanup. $13 at walmart. 

Ozium is great id you have a car that needs serious freshening. I u


----------



## Ireallydontcare (Jun 20, 2016)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Did anyone else get one of these cleanlieness reports when your vehicle was for sure very clean?
> 
> I don't get it, I spend 100 a month to keep my new car clean, but for some reason I oddly get hit with a cleanlieness feedback once every week.


I use a shop vac in my garage once per week, and I have free carwashes because I got the salesman at the dealership where I bought my Subaru Legacy to give me his personal car wash code so I generally run my car through the carwash about a couple times per week. I have yet to get any feedback that says my car was dirty.

It's hard to say why some customers report your car as dirty. Some people are just slimy and will report your car for being "dirty" just because it might not be fairly new, or because they didn't like you for some reason but are too much of a wimp to say something about it to you directly. Unless Uber is taking away your access, I really wouldn't worry about it. I get random emails that I need to upload my new Chauffer's license every week, but they have my current one on file that clearly doesn't expire until 2018, so I just ignore it.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

I got the same thing dude, don't worry. It's just the BS Uber platform. I've done plenty of rides with Lyft, and 5-Star each trip. The platform for Lyft is better.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Check the backseat after every ride and one time I found a booger stuck on the seat so I cleaned that off and I'm pretty sure it was that passenger who left it and probably made a report about cleanliness. Entitled asshole kids.

Even my wee ones know better and ask for a napkin.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Finished cleaning my car from last night. Not many rides so very little dirt on the carpet. Found nothing else dirty. Get ready to ride and find a message on the driver's app that someone reported me for a cleanliness problem. First time. Seems to be no way to find out what the supposed problem was. I see that a smell in the car is a possibility too but no one I had last night had any smell I noticed and no one ever sat up front with me so don't think it was a smell from me. Would be nice to know the supposed problem so I could know if it was total BS or something I'm missing.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UGGY MONSTER said:


> Did anyone else get one of these cleanlieness reports when your vehicle was for sure very clean?
> 
> I don't get it, I spend 100 a month to keep my new car clean, but for some reason I oddly get hit with a cleanlieness feedback once every week.


No, I don't, and why the hell are you spending $100 a month?!

Also, consider a car vac. Cars get dirty during the day and may need a quick vacuuming.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I once wrote them about that, don't even look at reports, they make bogus reports so you make an extra effort to avoid them turning you into a "10 dollars an hour yes sir *****".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I got one of these after not driving for over 2 weeks... explain that one to me.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

We have inspectors who randomly go to your driveway or pick the lock to your garage. They peak thru your windows, run a white glove at a random spot of the exterior and jam a smellomitor thru the window and door frame for a sample of air quality.

The air quality test is the one you people fail the most.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Uber can eat a dick. I had one passenger run his hand over the outside of my door and claim it was dirty because his hand picked up a little dust. "Well why'd you do that idiot"? My exact words. The next day i had a cleanliness report. First 1 in 4 months.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I especially love those especially after driving through a slight rain that wets the car jut enough to pick up everything. Sorry I'm not stopping to wash the car 4 times a night.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Monthly car wash pass is absolutely needed for this. I'll run through twice a night if that's what it takes. $25/month for the basic and $40 for everything, unlimited use.


----------

